# Started on Zoloft today!



## mistermet (Jan 26, 2008)

I set up an appointment nearly 3 weeks ago with a psychiatrist recommended to me by my psychologist and finally, today came! we met for about a half hour, talked all about everything that's brought me up to this point and he prescribed me zoloft. i'm really hoping that it works...i took the dosage for today about 4 hours but am not really feeling any difference yet. supposedly it takes a few weeks to start...i guess tomorrow will be the test at school. 

and woohoo! so far no side effects! :boogie


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Thats great new mistermet, glad the session when well and you are happy about it.


----------



## mistermet (Jan 26, 2008)

thanks! it has been about 5 days now and i am still taking half the dosage. i start the full dosage on monday. still no visible side effects and my SA felt a bit decreased in classes on Tuesday (although i don't know if it was the zoloft or just a placebo confidence boost, but whatevs...i'll take it).


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey good luck with Zoloft, I hope it decreases your SA. 
When I first started taking Zoloft I suffered extreme nausea and vomited.


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

I hope it helps you  :yes


----------



## kitinano (Nov 16, 2009)

Oh man, this game is pretty sweet. Why can't more games have cutscenes that you want to see more of?


----------



## lde22 (Oct 19, 2009)

That's cool. What is Zoloft for? Is it specifically for SA or is it for anxiety in general or for depression?


----------



## mistermet (Jan 26, 2008)

lde22 said:


> That's cool. What is Zoloft for? Is it specifically for SA or is it for anxiety in general or for depression?


it is an SSRI mainly used for the treatment of depression, but it also is proven to help people with SA. it is approved by the FDA for social anxiety.


----------

